# Cell Phone Commercial Repelling Question



## ship (Aug 30, 2006)

How many things can you find wrong with the - Believe it's V-TEch wireless commercial. The one where the lady runs into a past date and clames her wireless is really bad thus never returns his calls.

Than someone repells in, others ride up on cherry pikers etc.

Minds eye remembers at least two very large faults with this at very least repelling in person shown.

What are they?


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 30, 2006)

Ha i just saw that comercial today, I didnt notice any issues as i was trying to get over the fact that a freind of mine palyed a girl trying to blow off a guy on TV lol what a small world. 

What a weird ad though 
JH


----------



## ship (Aug 30, 2006)

Bonus question and hints, what style of repelling is being used as might be tought in Boot Camp or Airborn training? This might have a factor in thing noted as potentially not so safe to be around this person #2 but not including the concept of repelling down amongst a bunch of people rushing in. Such a concept was no doubt staged and while the easy answer not what I'm noting in say form or safety.

Gets to be a small world - such is the industry, I have a former boss of mine in Hollywierd these days that once in a while shows up on screen and at times I know his "how do you feel" type motivation at times was motiviated by way of remembering in the past yelling at me. Great guy, I'm still on his mailing list for shows to watch him in and he is on mine for various advice questions as a years later great friend.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 31, 2006)

In the VA/MD/DE area, the commercial is done by verizon.


----------



## koncept (Aug 31, 2006)

its done by verizon here in ohio too...


----------



## saxman0317 (Aug 31, 2006)

koncept said:


> its done by verizon here in ohio too...


Verizon does almost the whole east coast with that commerical...ive seen it in NY, MD, FL, MA, PA, OH, and the Carolinas..


----------



## Van (Sep 3, 2006)

Hate to be an ass but Repelling is what bug spray does, Rappelling is how I get down a cliff. :> < sorry my mom was an english teacher >


----------



## ship (Sep 4, 2006)

Your point being given an intent expressed?


----------

